# The joys and relaxation of owning a MH



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi does anyone else get fed up of the niggles in a motorhome, don't get me wrong Swift have been brilliant and very helpful with our little niggles...........but I have to admit from reading these forums etc and our own personal experience and also that of my friend Sonesta, it more or less seems to be on the whole that there is always something to be having to book into a dealers to get checked out.

I suppose it isn't so bad if the dealer is just down the road, but when you are looking at a few hours round trip with fuel etc to get the MH checked out and then probably having to re-book in yet again once parts are ordered etc it does get a bit tiresome.

Oh well thats my Monday moan on a Tuesday :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I hate things going wrong in the motorhome or anywhere else - at the moment Lloyds TSB Share Dealing is still knackered from last week. But in the motorhome as I am useless at mending things and invariably making matters worse if I get stuck in, it is very frustrating.

Last year and bearing in mind I only used it for two holidays of a two weeks I had the following.

All the gaslow gas came out on its own. Two full tanks emptied themselves over a period of an hour and I was driving around I presume a mobile bomb. Problem was manufacturing defects common in the older type of Gaslow.

SOG started to work only but adjusting one's buttock on the seat which had an on\off affect depening which bum cheek you appled weight too. I finally mended it which then required the bit I mended to be replaced by a new bit.

The water heater and blow heater made the wooden door red hot which was a known issue and a modification was made but of course it could have set fire to my van or blowin up the escaping gas.

Wheel wobble caused by green gunk is now a feature. No one said anything about this was a likely thing to happen but after two independant wheel wobble checks it is still there. Remedy to pay for gunk to be removed.

Flat batteries each time I wanted to use it caused by a broken battery connection which took several visits to Chelston who tried many things except checking the battery connection. This was finally resolved by Vanbitz who also found that the battery was on its way out probably due to the continuing flat\full experience. Chelston resolved this under guarantee by putting in another but new defective battery. All in all some months of hassle for just a batter connector.

At the moment, I have checked and John Cross has checked eveything and it is all systems go but if I have another bout of irritating issues then I shall part with Porky end of season and back to renting villas\mobile homes etc which I prefer to live in although I prefer Porky to travel in.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Pusser aw we actually prefer the MH to renting places, esp as you know 'who has slept in the beds etc' :wink: and you have everything with you.

But I must admit it is this flipping checking in at dealers etc which is really annoying :roll: I know Sonesta had a trip to check out a problem on their MH last week and have had to bring the MH back whilst the part is ordered, even though Sonesta had spoken to autotrail and advised the people doing the repair that they were pretty sure what the fault was, and what part was needed.

Apart from the cost of the fuel it is the time involved too.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

To much information Pusser


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I must just be one of the lucky ones then.
Apart from the one obligatary breakdown, I have had no problems with the installed equipment. Never a flat battery, gaslowe works fine and is leak free. Even the awning and Residence works great. Maybe, and no disrespect intended, its how we treat our motorhomes that makes the difference.
I always keep in mind that these vehicles are built to save weight so there is a certain 'flimsiness' built in. Systems need the occasional check and *to be frequently used*. They seem to get far more problems if left to stand idle for months on end.

Just my observed feelings.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I know exactly where you are coming from Nette and we feel the same way too. We love our Auto Trail and it is a beautiful vehicle and we are very happy with it but yes, we too get fed up with all the little niggles and minor faults that constantly seem to crop up. Even with our last motorhome; a Swift Kontiki, which again we bought from new, we had the same kind of little problems and it was regularly back at the dealers having some kind of warrranty work carried out. 8O Goodness knows why this is the case but like you say, by the time you take it back to the dealers for diagnosis and then have to wait for spare parts to be ordered and then back again to have the repair carried out, you have spent a small fortune on fuel not to say wasted valuable time that could have been spent enjoying your vehicle and being away having fun!  

Our latest problem (apart from the fridge light one) is we cannot open the habitation door from the outside! We took it on a 80 mile round trip to camper UK last week to be looked at and now we are awaiting the spare parts to come in to fix the problem. Our heating system has been playing up also and the gel coat on the bodywork is cracking in places!!!!! We have had 2 Heki lights replaced plus an interior door and a new burner had to be fiited in the oven! There have been other little niggles too and all this in a van that cost £56,500 and is only 18 months old! :roll: 

Like I say we love our motorhome and are in noo rush to change it or anything and to be fair none of the problems have been serious or major but nevertheless, it is still frustrating and means your motorhome is out of action every time it goes in to be rectified! If we ever change our vehicle in the future, I think we will look at buying a German model next time as they seem to be built to last and everyone comments and remarks on the quality of their builds.

Keep smiling Nette and at least Swift seem to be ready and willing to help with any problems and I wish Auto Trail responded the same way.  

Have a nice day.

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> I must just be one of the lucky ones then.
> Apart from the one obligatary breakdown, I have had no problems with the installed equipment. Never a flat battery, gaslowe works fine and is leak free. Even the awning and Residence works great. Maybe, and no disrespect intended, its how we treat our motorhomes that makes the difference.
> I always keep in mind that these vehicles are built to save weight so there is a certain 'flimsiness' built in. Systems need the occasional check and *to be frequently used*. They seem to get far more problems if left to stand idle for months on end.
> 
> Just my observed feelings.


Hi I must admit that I think that your post is a little unfair.........our MH is our pride and joy and is treated as such, the fact that the fridge stops working, or you have a door that Swift are aware of problems with and needs a new one to be fair isn't how it is treated...........recently we also had to have it in to Fiat for a new wing mirror as the original one kept folding in when travelling in wind esp in France etc again no fault of ours.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Cross fingers but we haven't had any problems so far that have caused frustration, into our 4th summer.

Total =

1 Gas pipe with perished seal - diagnosed and replaced there and then.
1 failed regulator - as above 
1 broken rear door lock - as above
1 control panel - took a few months to arrive from Adria but it wasn't a big issue - just battery indicator was sticking

It does help that our dealer is less than 2 miles from our house, only the control panel required booking in(even then we made it at the same time as the hab check).


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I must just be one of the lucky ones then.
> Apart from the one obligatary breakdown, I have had no problems with the installed equipment. Never a flat battery, gaslowe works fine and is leak free. Even the awning and Residence works great. Maybe, and no disrespect intended, its how we treat our motorhomes that makes the difference.
> I always keep in mind that these vehicles are built to save weight so there is a certain 'flimsiness' built in. Systems need the occasional check and *to be frequently used*. They seem to get far more problems if left to stand idle for months on end.
> 
> Just my observed feelings.


Hi Spacerunner,

You are indeed one of the lucky ones and I hope your good luck continues. I just hope that fate doesn't decide to repay you back now and have you posting that "You spoke too soon!" 8O

As for how folk treat their motorhomes and your suggestion that maybe some people do not look after their vehicles correctly then I too like Briarose, find your comments a little unfair! We certainly look after ours I can assure you and we treat it with kid gloves and oodles of TLC! Also, ours is used all year around, not just in the summer as I know Briarose's is too. Although we are not fulltimers, we use our vehicles in all seasons, whether it be autumn, winter, spring or summer and in the winter we usually treat ours to a few weeks running around Europe!

Sue


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Actually I was just about to start a thread on a similar theme. 

Perhaps some of you are already aware of my previous posts on the quality of Motohomes so you may appreciate where I coming from since I've had a large number of unnecessary problems from day one.

I was going to ask if anyone goes on a trip without anything at all failing or going wrong. I always have some problem or other. Only just this February I eventually got all my previous faults fixed (under warranty) - or so I thought.

Having just come back from another 4 week trip around the Highlands and Islands I have to say this was the least problematical trip, with only three issues.

1. The Electric Heater stopped again. I previously reported this and had it checked but No Fault Found. Admittedly its intermittent but this time I found the fault - a bad connection to the Consumer Unit. I just needed to push it home correctly.

2. The door blind came away again. I had to re-seat the whole frame.

3. The retaining clip on one Bug Screen broke. I'll have to fix this with something stronger than the little plastic bit.

While these could have been fixed under the supposedly 'free warranty' there is still a considerable cost to me.

Yes, MHs are built with weight and space constraints and yes I treat it very carefully because I know this but I'm still of the opinion that not enough thought goes into the implementation of some of the ideas and how they will be used in real life.


Colin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

2point said:


> It does help that our dealer is less than 2 miles from our house .


Hi 2point

I think you have highlighted one of the more significant factors which generate frustration and even anger when things go wrong.

It's entirely up to the individual of course, but I can't help wondering if it's wise (_as some folk obviously do_) to tour the shows beating down dealers for the last fiver, then purchasing from the cheapest . . . *who is situated 250 miles from home!!* 8O 8O

My first priority was to find a good dealer not far from home, and I'm damn glad I did. We have had no major problems, but a few niggles that have had to go back to the dealer - but he's only 25 miles away, so no great hardship or expense.

I really can't understand why some people moan so loudly about having to make very long journeys back to their dealer, when they must have taken that possiblility (_probability more like_!!) into consideration when deciding to deal with them??

Sorry if this sounds unsympathetic, but you pays yer money and makes yer choice - and unfortunately for some, you has to live with it afterwards. 

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> 2point said:
> 
> 
> > It does help that our dealer is less than 2 miles from our house .
> ...


Hi Dave unfortunately when you live where we do the nearest dealers are the ones we bought from, we certainly didn't go to any shows or worry about saving a fiver  and guess who are nearest dealers actually are ? anyone that lives near to large towns etc with a MH dealer there is actually very lucky indeed.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

[quote="Pixelpusher"

I was going to ask if anyone goes on a trip without anything at all failing or going wrong. I always have some problem or other. Only just this February I eventually got all my previous faults fixed (under warranty) - or so I thougt

Colin[/quote]
Hi Colin,
So sorry to hear that you have had so many problems, but you did ask, and apart from an exhaust problem last year we have had no problems at all on our van in nearly three years MHing. I consider that we have been VERY lucky as we bought it on an impulse, knew nothing about MHs when we did, and did no research at all before buying it. It is an eight year old Autosleepers so maybe it says a lot for the Autosleepers quality. 
Hope that things improve because if I was having that many problems I would be getting a bit ticked off and would be reconsidering. It must surely take away from the relaxed nature of MHing.
Good luck
Ca


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Hi Dave unfortunately when you live where we do the nearest dealers are the ones we bought from, we certainly didn't go to any shows or worry about saving a fiver  and guess who are nearest dealers actually are ? anyone that lives near to large towns etc with a MH dealer there is actually very lucky indeed.


Not a lot of option in your situation then Nette!  

You know what I mean though, and unfortunately it's a temptation that is so easy to fall into during the excitement of closing a deal after hours of traipsing round a show. :?

Just thought it was worth highlighting again for those who are fortunate enough to have a choice. People seem to fall into the trap quite often, and it's one major frustration that can be avoided in many cases. :wink:

Regards

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

All the niggles do definately tak the full enjoyment out of motorhoming for me and it's always at the back of my mind of what will be next. I went for a burstner because I thought I was buying quality. My thinking couldn't have been further from the truth.

I have loads of problems with my burstner, infact it has been off the road for repairs and fixes for a total of nearly three months in the 18 months that I have owned it, 8O and I find burstner a nightmare to deal with direct. Camper UK have been brill but, it's a 280 mile round journey for me every time I go back up there. It gets very boring aftera while.  

steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave unfortunately when you live where we do the nearest dealers are the ones we bought from, we certainly didn't go to any shows or worry about saving a fiver  and guess who are nearest dealers actually are ? anyone that lives near to large towns etc with a MH dealer there is actually very lucky indeed.
> ...


Hi Dave with us we chose a model we wanted purely on viewing a Bolero that was owned by the guy that we hired a broads cruiser from, when the time was right and we were ready to change the caravan for a MH we just happened to be lucky that Brownhills had one in stock..........we popped over and did the deal in under two hours, not even looking around at any other models as we just fell in love with that particular model and felt it was just what we wanted.

Must admit I have just had yet another good result from Swift so if and when we ever do change it will almost 100% be another Swift.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Sonesta and Briarose, go back and read my post more carefully.
I'm not being unfair to anyone! Just voicing my observations.
And as for the thinly veiled 'serves you right if things go wrong' attitude. Thanks a bundle!!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Not a single problem in 7 years of ownership apart from a new set of brake pads recently. Owning a motorhome is joyous indeed. I am touching wood though as reading the threads on here I know its only a matter of time.

I couldn't be bothered with the hassle of dealing with Fiat. I know if I had one I would get rid just like the Fiat car I owned which was an absolute disaster.


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Zeb....

Buying from a local dealer is perhaps advantageous but what happens if you move out of the area. Its unreasonable to have to go back to the original dealer all the time.

What about those folks who full time?

Colin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pixelpusher said:


> Zeb....
> 
> Buying from a local dealer is perhaps advantageous but what happens if you move out of the area. Its unreasonable to have to go back to the original dealer all the time.
> 
> ...


Hi Colin

I wasn't of course suggesting that it can work for everyone, but reading through so many posts on here does suggest that many members have regretted not spending a few quid more to buy locally.

All I was doing was highlighting a pit that some folk seem to fall headlong into.

Worth mentioning don't you think?

Dave


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

i think the faults are built in so that the dealer can get to know you better .or it maybe he just likes your m/home .and just likes to work on it


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I sometimes wonder about motorhomers expectations.

Not that many years ago we would have been content to enjoy motorhoming, or campervanning as it was known then, with a bed that was made up of 25 odd shaped cushions, a two burner gas hob and if we had the de luxe version we might have had a miniscule fridge.

Now we look for air con, satellite tv, hot showers, water filters, concertina blinds, sat navs, motorcycle racks, awnings, solar panels, reversing cameras, generators, etc etc.

And then we expect it to work perfectly all of the time.

I know some complaints are well founded and as a nation we are far too tolerant of shoddy workmanship and are far too slow to make a fuss but reading some posts which complain about things like poor tv reception or lack of water pressure in the shower, I do grin and am thankful for my very basic campervan.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> 2point said:
> 
> 
> > It does help that our dealer is less than 2 miles from our house .
> ...


I agree with your comments Dave and I think finding a good dealer not too far from home makes a lot of sense and I don't think saving a few bob should be a top priority and I am sure all the tooing and frowing will soon swallow up any savings you make on the price you paid. However, may I point out that in both mine and Briarose's case, we bought from the nearest dealer to us which was "Brownhills" of Newark, who are approx 50 miles from where we both live. We chose a dealer closest to us for the exact reasons you mention but obviously we did not expect to be such regular and frequent visitors to their repair workshop! 

However, due to our dissatisfaction with Brownhills aftersales and all the problems they are well documented for, we now take our vehicle to Camper UK of Lincoln for any warranty repairs or servicing that requires doing. Camper UK are approx 10 miles closer to us than Brownhills and I must confess we are delighted to have discovered this wonderful family run business and I only wish we had known about them when we bought our Auto Trail cos we would have definitely bought it through them for sure. They are a fabulous and efficient company to deal with and we have no complaints about their professionalism or work whatsoever. To be honest we cannot speak or recommend them highly enough andf or anyone looking for a motorhome dealer in or close to Lincolnshire then you would not go far wrong in paying them a visit! They sell both new and second hand motorhomes and I think I am correct in saying they are the number one service centre in Europe for Burstner. I know they have also won the prestigious MMM award both last year and this year for MMM's Eastern dealer of the year! See this link www.camperuk.co.uk/

No ....... for us it is just the continual little niggles that get us so frustrated and I am sure that most people who had spent a lot of money on a vehicle of any description would feel the same way as we do if they too were constantly back and forth for repairs and faults etc. It does get to you eventually even if you are the world most laid back person LOL! :lol:

Sue


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Bought our '05 Symbol from Marquis Sussex in May 2007. Only major problem we've had was down to retro fitting of air conditioning unit by 3rd party company, who cocked up big time! 
It took until October and 4 replacement systems, before it was eventually installed correctly without any failures. Throughout this experiance, the guys & gals at Marquis were brilliant!!

Since then we have had no other problems, although it did take a while to gain the pleasure of taking Hilda away for long trips of more than 30 miles. 

It was only in April 2008 that we took her abroad for a weeks travelling around the west coast of France. This was followed by a fortnights trip through the Mozel & down to Lindau last September.

I now use Hilda as an every day van and she performs without any hiccup. Even better now that she has under gone an re-map :lol: 

Having been up to Peterborough a couple of weeks ago & looked at close on 5000 other vans of all shapes & size, for use our van covers all our needs & takes us everywhere that wild camping offers. So far we can manage up to 3 days without hook up in the 'summer' months, so we are set to keep her for sometime yet I think


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Niggles*

Hello,

I know where you are coming from as we often have niggles.

Iff you buy a shiny new MH be it £25k or £225K, then the quality should be there. And you should not be expecting to modify vehicles rather than take them back to a dealer (Swift Group Seat Slats being an example).

I think the Fiat issues have been very badly dealt with, amazes me how they still get sales from the Motorhome industry. If you have both a Bad Fiat and a Bad Coachbuilder/Converter, I just hope you do not have the triple whammy of a bad Dealership.

Motorhomes are a fairly complex bit of kit and will require looking after. If you are a retired Solicitor for example, with no practical or hands on technomechanical experience, then motorhoming may not be for you. That said you will proabably have endless wads of cash and can pay to have any work done for you. If that don't work then you can always sue them.

If on the other hand you don't mind getting rolling up your sleaves and having a go, where you can, welcome to motorhoming.

I don't mind getting down to fixing the niggles and making some updates, indeed fitted a very useful External shower this weekend. Anything I think I can have a go at I will and if I am unsure, just come onto the forum and there are always plenty of experts willing to offer advice and experience, keeps me out of trouble.

I guess a lot of the niggle repairs depends on each persons level of DIY Ability or as aforementioned, wads of Cash. From what I have read in the posts one here, there are a lot of exceptionaly clever individuals. At the other end of the scale however, there are some complete numpties who should not even venture into a MH let alone get behind the wheel. Thankfully, I think the latter eventualy give up and go back to coach tours, or package holidays, spending endless hours boring other guests by way of slating the Camping Leisure industry. Often the sort that likes a feather in the cap for being able to say "done Eygypt" "did Spain" and "doing Thailand this year".

Those glossy Glossy Brochures primed with images depicting, the young Romantic Couple, Ideal Family or Silver Topped retirees in their best slacks, sandles and frocks setting of into the sunset, don't realy do justice to Mavis trekking accross fields to empty the thetford whilst Ted sets to work finding out why the where there is such a draft on his tackle whilst sitting on the mobile throne! (Or is it the other way around?).

Hope you get your niggles sorted and if you don't you can always come on here and someone will be long to help. Our type of travel simply cannot be compared to those cramped airlines, stuffy hotels and holiday nightmares. People are overall friendly, warm, welcoming helpful and willing to get stuck in. Love it.

Trev.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Sonesta and Briarose, go back and read my post more carefully.
> I'm not being unfair to anyone! Just voicing my observations.
> And as for the thinly veiled 'serves you right if things go wrong' attitude. Thanks a bundle!!


I have re read your post and I still feel you were slightly unfair especially as you highlighted part of your post to emphasise your point. However, it is not a serious matter and is not worth getting worked up over so I apologise if you objected to my reply.

As for my remark about fate responding unfavourably I certainly did not write my comment to be interpreted the way you have and I was merely pointing out that very often, fate does have a funny way at times of making us all think that maybe "we spoke too soon" I know it has done with me on many occasions and any friend of mine would tell you that I often wont say or do something for fear that I could be tempting fate! 8O It is just how I am and a lot of others are too and that is why a lot of us go around "touching wood" after we have said or done something! It was an innocent, typical me thing to say and I meant nothing unkind or nasty by my remark and I am sorry you have taken it the way that you did!

Let's not feud about any of this as there is certainly nothing really worth feuding about is there - and let's face it, we all have our little gripes and grievances at times don't we?

Sue


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Sorry if this sounds unsympathetic, but you pays yer money and makes yer choice - and unfortunately for some, you has to live with it afterwards.
> 
> Dave


Zeb, I think the key phrase in that extract is "unfortunately for some".

Just to add to the voices of the geographically-afflicted, I bought my (new, first-ever) motorhome from Discover Carlisle because they are (sorry, were) just 4 miles from my home! They closed last Thursday (see separate topic thread on this). No notice to their employees, no advice to their customers! 

So to paraphrase your words: I paid me money (plenty and didn't buy on price), I made me choice, and I still has to live with it afterwards. The nearest Discover branches are 70 miles away in the NE and I'm leery about both because I have a funny feeling that one of them could be next on the list; my safest bet is probably their largest branch at Chorley and that's 95 miles away down the M6. 

I'm new to this game. So far I've been lucky with few niggles but that's not necessarily going to continue. Let's face it, the whole game is a lottery, whether we're talking about dealers or product quality.

As for the little "spat" in this thread about whether problems are caused by owner neglect or by bad luck, what is it with some folk who just can't resist stirring? The problems can be caused by either of course, but I have no doubt that the majority result from bad luck and not neglect. The first "shot" fired in this spat was a clear suggestion of the opposite. Happily though, this forum is much better than most when it comes to avoiding this sort of thing. 

It says a lot about the undoubted joys of motorhoming, doesn't it, that so many play the lottery, risking the dodgy dealer and product tickets so they can stay in the game? 

Roger


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Very fair points Roger - all of them. 

It clearly is a bit of a lottery, especially with the present economic climate is putting a real squeeze on some dealers, but you can only do your best to think ahead can't you. :? :wink:

As Tonyt and Teemyob suggest, it would be truly amazing if such a complex piece of kit didn't develop a few faults from time to time, but with a positive attitude and a pair of rolled up sleeves :wink: 8O a lot can be done to lower the personal blood pressure.

Just for interest Trev, we are going to "_do_" the Nantes to Brest canal this year - on our bikes. Looking forward to it and hoping the weather is kind. :?

Dave


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Having read these posts, and all the others about watergate, juddergate, doorgate etc, I'm wondering whether motorhomes have simply become too clever for their own good.

Our's was already eight years old when we bought it so I really don't know whether it, too, suffered the 1998 equivalents of all these troubles when it was new. But in the time we've had it there have been precious few irritations.

On the Fiat side, we've needed to replace one wheelbearing and part of the exhaust system (apart from routine servicing, of coure) and that's it.

On the Bessacarr side we've needed to replace on cupboard door latch, one main door hinge and one overcab marker-light lens - the last two being done by the dealer when we bought it.

Other than that (and this is where I may really be tempting Providence) our motorhome owning experience has been one of great pleasure and joy.

So, are we just lucky? Were older motorhomes better built and less complex than their new counterparts? Or do they all just need a bit of time for everything to settle in?

The other consideration, of course, is that when you buy something older you half expect it to have things go wrong. It's a very different kettle of fish with a new motorhome, and at the amount they cost these days you certainly should have the right to trouble-free ownership. My heart bleeds for all those who have spent £40/50K or more on what should have been their pride and joy only to face endless niggles and problems.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

We're well aware that having our dealer so close is a bonus, one of the items that was on the pro list when we were looking around. (There does seem to be a correlation to buying in haste with reported problems/dealer problems - we took a long time to decide)

Do you think there is another correlation with the trading in cycle that we were aware of in the caravan industry - many owners seem to only keep their caravans for a season or so - as you may expect everything SHOULD be working 100%. If you are an regular updater with your m/h then surely you will experience more than your 'fair' share of problems. Going forward you'd also expect there to be some failures, but if you have been used to new caravans are you truely prepared for some of the wear and tear faults?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Do*



Zebedee said:


> Very fair points Roger - all of them.
> 
> It clearly is a bit of a lottery, especially with the present economic climate is putting a real squeeze on some dealers, but you can only do your best to think ahead can't you. :? :wink:
> 
> ...


Okay, I guess. Depends what you are going to _"do"_ to it :roll:

Trev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Do*



teemyob said:


> Okay, I guess. Depends what you are going to _"do"_ to it :roll:
> Trev.


We're hoping to enjoy it Trev, but we certainly won't be telling people we've "_done_" it!! :wink:

That irritates me as much as it does you. Sounds rather pompous and one-upmanship to me! 8O

Where's me helmet . . . quick!! :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've just returned from Martins of Exeter. I was surprised at the number of Fiat's there less than two years old. I wonder if the previous owners sold their vans because they were sick to the back teeth of dealing with juddergate, scuttlegate, failing wheel front wheel bearings, poor service and the dont care attitude of dealers etcetc.

Some of the latest vans seem to be causing their owners a great deal of trouble and when you think these are supposed to be leisure vehicles it seems to me that many vehicles spend more time in the dealers than on camp sites.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

gelathae said:


> I've just returned from Martins of Exeter. I was surprised at the number of Fiat's there less than two years old. I wonder if the previous owners sold their vans because they were sick to the back teeth of dealing with juddergate, scuttlegate, failing wheel front wheel bearings, poor service and the dont care attitude of dealers etcetc.
> 
> Some of the latest vans seem to be causing their owners a great deal of trouble and when you think these are supposed to be leisure vehicles it seems to me that many vehicles spend more time in the dealers than on camp sites.


What's the percentage of m/h's sold that are Fiats(Peugeot/Citroen)? I'd wager it equates to a similar percentage that are sitting on virtually every dealers forecourt.

Also ref my comment on upgraditis.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Sonesta and Briarose, go back and read my post more carefully.
> I'm not being unfair to anyone! Just voicing my observations.
> And as for the thinly veiled 'serves you right if things go wrong' attitude. Thanks a bundle!!


Hi I have re read the post, maybe it was the way that 'its how we treat our motorhomes that makes the difference' was written...........it did sound rather like you meant that some folk could/might mis treat their motorhomes.........which in turn causes problems.

The written word obv sometimes comes across differently to having a conversation. We do tend to use our MH when family commitments and work allow :wink: I only wish we could use it every week.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

It seems to me that Fiat is the only van manufacturer that has set out to develop a version of its mass market commercial van specifically as a base vehicle for the European MH converters. Fiat dominates the European MH market as a result. 

If VW, Ford, Mercedes etc. were to take this market segment seriously and try to compete with Fiat we would see a rapid improvement in customer satisfaction. However, they aren't that interested, obviously, even less so for the limited RHD market that is the UK. Therefore FIAT is probably not too worried about losing customers because the converters have little alternative but to carry on buying Fiat base vehicles. 

Also, the MH converters are still very much a cottage industry, especially in the UK. Even Swift produces comparatively small numbers of Motorhomes - about 90% of its production is still touring caravans, according to the interview they gave recently on the Caravan Channel. 

Making motorhomes in small batches by automotive standards, and under pressure to keep bringing out new models every year for marketing reasons - no wonder quality suffers. There isn't much scope for MH converters to put signficant resources into designing out the potential defects. Having said that, I don't think there is any real excuse for some of the defects that keep coming up again and again. By now, somebody ought to have discovered how to prevent leaks and make sure the electrics and plumbing work first time, every time. 

I wonder what the warranty cost is for the MH converters, as a percentage of turnover. I bet it is significant. The first one that sets a goal of zero defects on delivery will crush the competition. That's what the Japanese car manufacturers did to the British car industry in the 60s and 70s. 

SD


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

Good post SD! Several nails hit on heads! 

But I do wonder how reliable vehicle electronics are in the volume car market in relation to Fiat and Renault (at least). I can only speak for my own experience with both these makes which leaves a lot to be desired. Plenty of needless complexity or Heath Robinson design.

Roger


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*The little things!*



gelathae said:


> I've just returned from Martins of Exeter. I was surprised at the number of Fiat's there less than two years old. I wonder if the previous owners sold their vans because they were sick to the back teeth of dealing with juddergate, scuttlegate, failing wheel front wheel bearings, poor service and the dont care attitude of dealers etcetc.
> 
> Some of the latest vans seem to be causing their owners a great deal of trouble and when you think these are supposed to be leisure vehicles it seems to me that many vehicles spend more time in the dealers than on camp sites.


We traded back in for exactly that reason...and know that we are not alone in doing so.  
The crucial thing though was the "poor service" from Fiat & to some extent the dealer (who shall remain nameless!)
So another nail hit on head...for some of us.
Regards C


----------



## LazyRover (Apr 13, 2008)

SpeedyDux said:


> Making motorhomes in small batches by automotive standards, and under pressure to keep bringing out new models every year for marketing reasons - no wonder quality suffers.


It need not though.

When I first started to think about buying a motorhome and travelling, it was in order to travel the american continent.

After about 3 or 4 years of research, I finally ended up deciding to buy a Class C 
Lazydaze 27ft MidBath.

Each van is hand made to order. The last time I looked, their turn around time was 4 months.

If one looks at the RV Consumer Reports for the last 20 years, Lazydaze RVs are ALWAYS top of the pile.

I would suggest that, rather than bringing out new models every year, were they to concentrate on perfecting the models they do have, in the long term they would become the market leaders as are Lazydaze.


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope I'm not tempting fate but I'm really pleased with my little motorhome. Everything works as it's supposed to.

I did have a problem when the flyscreen on the Heki rooflight snarled up and wouldn't wind in properly. I thought I'd try to fix it today but when I rolled it out and back in again it was fine


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Maybe this says it all...........*

Normal people believe that if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Motorhome designers believe that if it ain't broke, it doesn't have enough
features yet


----------

